# This Is Me (song)



## Verbal (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll link you when I get the song recorded...I just now wrote this.  I've been feeling rather melancholy the last few days, in case you couldn't tell.

edit: if you want to hear it (heaven forbid), go here 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=24229767

_
this is me
home alone and tired
I sit on the floor
and remember all the good times

this is me
I'm restless and I'm lonely
I play my guitar
but only one tune comes to mind

It's the song
that I wrote for you
you never heard it, you never knew
the song
that I wrote for you
it's always the song that I come to
the song
that I wrote for you
it'll always be in my heart

This is me
I'm broken and I'm crying
I kneel on the floor
and pray for God's forgiveness

Where are you
I'm thinking of you always
And in my head
plays a single melody_


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 2, 2006)

quite impressive Jon...i like them all! when "hurt" started up i thought i was listening to the original cut. :thumbup:


----------



## Verbal (Feb 2, 2006)

:mrgreen: thanks Jon! :mrgreen:


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 2, 2006)

I just checked out your tunes.  Nice!  I like your sound.

Pete


----------

